# VBA UserForm Search/Update Help



## hittheroadjacc (Dec 29, 2022)

I'm in the process of making a training tracker for multiple office sections. I was able to create a data entry form that will send an individual's information to the sheet for their respective section. However, the only solution I could think of to easily update old information without making a new entry is a UserForm. This is the first time I've used with macros so I'm having trouble making/finding a code that will search all of the sheets (vs one single sheet) for the individual's name then update the training date(s) for that individual. Hopefully this makes sense, any help is appreciated.


----------



## dmt32 (Dec 30, 2022)

Hi

Welcome to forum

My initial thoughts are that a database application like Access would probably be better suited to your need & may be worth your while investigating this before getting too deep in your project.

That aside, you could make a search function that will search ALL the worksheets in your workbook that returns the range of the record but forum would need to understand if you are searching for unique values in the range or if there will be multiple instances of the search value like Surnames, Smith, Jones etc?

For forum to be able to assist, post All your code using VBA tags (menu bar *VBA*) and place your code between them

Also, helpful if can provide copy of your worksheet with some dummy data using MrExcel Addin XL2BB - Excel Range to BBCode

Or if possible, place copy of your workbook (with dummy data) in a file sharing site like Dropbox & provide a link to it



Dave


----------

